# Surgery Vs. Radioactive Iodine



## cheriblondie

Hello everyone, Just want to let you all know that I am new to this, so I am unsure if I am doing this right. Several weeks ago I became very ill. After several misdiagnoses they finally did the right thing and determined that I had Graves’ disease. Now it has been approximately 3 months later and they say I seem to have the worst of this illness. I have now developed Congestive Heart failure and have mild to moderate symptoms of Graves Eye Disease. Treatment for me is either Surgery or Radio Iodine. My physician seemed to be for radioactive treatment, until he measured my eyes. Now he seems to be for Surgery. This is a decision I must make immediately. I have read several things and I keep getting more confused about which treatment option would be best for me. Some say my eyes will get worse with Radioactive Iodine, but others say it could get worse anyway. I don't like surgery because of the scar and some of the complications that can go with it. However, I don't want my eyes getting worse. So I am very confused and I am hoping that someone can help me with this. I am looking forward to hearing from you. Thank you, Cheri


----------



## NastyHashi

In your case, I would opt for surgery most likely. What you may or may not have been told is that some people get real hyper with RAI due to the large amount of cells that are filled with hormone dying off quickly. Imagine the thyroid as a bunch of water filled balloons filled with thyroid hormone. RAI pops all those balloons in a short period of time releasing all that live hormone into your system at once, or over a relatively short period of time. If you have heart problems and eye disease (TED) already, you may want the surgery.

My only comment on the surgery is to be sure your heart is good enough to be placed under anesthesia. Ask you docs what risk is worse, going really hyper from RAI or getting knocked out for surgery with a weakened heart. Those would be my concerns and I would probably opt for surgery....no extra hormone, no waiting to see if it works, no nothing...when its done, its done for most people.


----------



## GD Women

Hi,

Treatment is a very individual decision, based on your life style and extent of the disease.

There are pro and cons about all three treatments. None one of them will save us from TED. TED has its own antibodies different than those that attack the thyroid. However they are from the same immune system therefore they are considered cousins. Due to TED different antibodies, TED is also seen in Hashi and other autoimmune conditions. I have had slight TED for 10 years and it hasn't gotten any worse for RAI.

If you are a smoker, not only is it bad for autoimmune thyroid, but smokers will experience a temporary worsening of TED after RAI. RAI does not cause TED. In fact, I know of people whose eye went better after RAI. All this is not a 100% because we are not all alike and what effects one may not effect another. There is no guarantees in life or health.

The draw back about surgery, is that the thyroid can grow back and you will be facing step one all over again. How soon this happens, if its going to happen, is an individual situation. It may never happen or it might happen years down the road to where its worth the chance. (?)

RAI dumping is very rare. I did RAI 10 years ago and I didn't experience dumping or its effects. It can happen with surgery also. Dumping is where our body is getting rid of the extra stored thyroid hormones that everyone has stored in their body. It happens a week or two after RAI/surgery and last only a few days. However, your doctor will be able to help avoid this, your heart issue and TED before treatment with some pre and post medication.

No one can tell you what to do. This is between you and your doctor, and your doctor knows best, because he knows you better than just about anyone. So trust your doctor - after all, he's the one with the extended and expensive education. Although, it never hurts for us to be knowledgeable.


----------



## stacey

Hi. I had surgery last year I'm 29. The scar once healed is very hard to see. For me surgery was the best option


----------



## smilerdeb

I had RAI 9 days ago...have a heart murmur, had 2 episodes of fibrillation with Hyperthyroidism and Graves and was told surgery was too risky.
My Labs are 'down' compared to the T3 Toxycosis I had when I had RAI done.
I have had the fast heart rate and took beta blockers to slow the heart down.
Up to today, I am doing fine.
I have no green monsters coming out of the back of my head and havent felt this good for well over 2 years. 
The fast heart rate has now gone and I am on no meds at all for the thyroid.
I was on PTU but am now allergic to all antithyroid meds.
I guess it just all boils down to personal preference.
I havve slight TED but took the risk of having RAI rather than going through thyroid storm or a running into trouble on the operating table.
I went to my Cardio who gave me the truth...too risky he said.
The Cardio is like the 'fence sitter' to me. 
Docs and Endos can tell you so many things.....see your Cardio, get checked then make your desision.
Take it from there and good luck 
*Hugs*


----------

